# getting VERY excited!



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I am so close to getting my first goats that i'm just giddy with excitement!
Thanks to lots of help from keren, we have found a doe that we really like and we have contacted the owner and will probably be buying her if she turns out good. 

She's 3 years old, registered, and in kid to a pretty blue eyed buck 

I'm sorry I just had to share, I can't contain my excitement!!! 

Here's a picture of the doe 









And the buck









the lady is selling four of her goats for $500 and I'm just kicking myself because if we had the room for them, I would buy them and start my own herd  but this is a good enough start for me


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

She's lovely, what is the breed? You should really get 2 goats. As a "herd animal", they need to have a buddy, a single goat is an unhappy goat. Sorry, your companionship is not enough. Congrats!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That's why we're planning on getting the pregnant one  I have summer holidays coming up and I'll be able to spend plenty of time with it, and it might get lonely for a bit but soon it'll have it's baby that we're gonna keep as a buddy. 

She's an Australian mini goat, I think she's a milking kind as well.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That sounds so funny "pic" - summer holiday in January - lol. Ohhh and me craving more cookies! Lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Summer holiday sounds wonderful. I could stand to be warm... Congrats on finding a doe. When is she due?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hahaha good old Christmas on a scorching hot day 
Are you now? We may have to order another exchange of sorts


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Pretty girl! I rather like the long hair on the leg look.

Bob


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> but soon it'll have it's baby


Could be more than one, ya know.

Bob


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Arkie said:


> Could be more than one, ya know.
> 
> Bob


Twins would be exciting n__n


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

She's nice looking! Reminds me of the Myotonics with her skirting like that.
Congrats!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

How big does an Australian mini goat get? What's her name? Let us know how things go, I'm excited for you. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I think the maximum height allowed is 23 inches


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

She is so cute! looks so pretty and sleek! So exciting! Is she due soon? Could she make you a deal on a pair maybe? She probably is going to be pretty stressed out without another goat, even for just a little while. I encourage you to try find her another buddy before you bring her home.

I had a young doe that broke her leg years ago and she had to wear a cast for a while. because she didn't get around well and she was the underdog anyways, she had to stay in a stall till the cast came off. After a couple of weeks she was depressed and not doing very well, and she would cry for me each time I left her, i would switch on the baby monitor hours later and I could still her softly calling out off and on. I thought it was the pain maybe, but the vet felt like continuing the banamine(pain med) would not be good for her. When I had an orphaned kid, I put him in the stall with her for most of the day, and she immediately started eating better and the crying stopped all together. It was amazing what a difference he made on her quality of life those few weeks.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not sure when she's due, I'm waiting on an email from her owner. Hopefully she has a known date eek

We'll figure something out for her


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree, stress isn't good for the expecting momma 

But she's lovely! What a unique look she has!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmm that makes me worry a bit


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is there a wether you could "borrow"? Or buy then resell? It may help her to relax in at her new home, which will help her have a more comfortable and safer pregnancy as well.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I could probably buy a cheap one from around here and sell him on, yeah. 
He would be a normal full sized goat though :/


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm, you would have to make sure he wouldn't beat on her. Anyone the breeder is willing to let you "borrow" until she has her kid(s)?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll have to ask her, I'm not sure if she has any wethers. 
We could maybe borrow another one of her does off her, actually. That sounds like a good idea


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is really pretty !! She is so unique looking .
Congrats , Im so happy for you 
I would really consider getting another goat , even a borrowed one.
Goats , sheep , are herd animals and are meant to be with others of their own kind 24-7. They can become sick and possibly die.
And taking one from its herd and keeping her alone is a disaster waiting to happen. Dont let anybody tell you different .
For the sake of your goat and her baby/babies , please dont bring her home till you find a companion for her until she kids.

Good luck...Im sure the breeder you bought her from will help you out.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice 
I'm now hoping that we can organise to borrow her other for. It means another long drive but it's worthy to keep her happy 
I just hope my mum understands haha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Have your Mom read this thread , she will understand 
Im sure she wants the best for your new doe as well.
Keep us posted , ok 
You are very lucky to have such a beautiful doe !


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

she reminds me of a Silky that we have here in the US


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I feel like all j talk about is this forum and all te suggestions I get 

Well she's not mine yet but hopefully she will be!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We will grow on you , like a family member that never goes home , lol.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah I agree I do think you wil need a friend from her. The other little doe this breeder has - the 8 mth old - is her daughter from last year and would make a very good friend. When Dixi kids you could sell the kids or sell Bindi (8 mth old) with one kid and keep one kid with mum (assuming she has twins lol)

This doe is 60cm (23.6 inches) so she's only eligible for grade C registration (not sure what rego she has at the moment?), the Australian Mini is a developing breed and purebreds are aiming to achieve 57cm (22.4 inches). The buck is a grade C but is now 8 yrs old and gone overheight at 66cm (26 inches)

Edit to add I'm not sure if Victoria will be interested in 'lending' one of the goats to you as she is selling out completely


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm so addicted! All I do is refresh the current threads on my phone and then check my email for replies from this lady!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh okay. Hmm. Maybe I could convince mum to buy sassy as a companion because she's cheaper


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay so the lady replied and unfortunately the doe has been sold 
But she is offering her daughter Bindy who is also very pretty, and a future kid from one of her does at a very good price. 
A little bit disappointed but this way I get to have a bottle baby c:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Now that pisses me off. Since it was inly a couple days ago that she contacted me saying the doe was available and i tild her yiu would be v interesred and yiu would contact her. Hmm.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

When is she expecting kids??


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww it's alright keen it works out fine this way too. Easier, even. 

She said they're due over the next two months but I asked when the earliest were due. 

We've given ourselves a month time frame to get things ready anyway


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Figured I would post a photo because she's quite pretty as well. 









Doesn't she look like her mum, lolol.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Crossing my fingers for blue eyed kids, my wether is a blue eyed boy!!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Are they naturally poled?

Bob


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Arkie said:


> Are they naturally poled?
> 
> Bob


No I don't believe so. Why do you ask?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> No I don't believe so. Why do you ask?


Both specimens you have pictured were hornless, just curious if it was natural or if they'd been disbudded.

Bob


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Arkie said:


> Both specimens you have pictured were hornless, just curious if it was natural or if they'd been disbudded.
> 
> Bob


Oh! I think it's just a kind of thing to have them disbudded, I've never seen one of this breed with horns, the same way I've never seen a Nubian with horns *shrug*


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's lovely!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

So what's the goat game plan now?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

After talking to mum we decided to get Bindy, the second doe, and buy a male kid when her other does give birth over the next 8 weeks. 
The lady offered a that if I wanted a doe kid she would give me a free wether, he was quite cute but I think we preferred Bindy.


----------



## jenna123 (Dec 9, 2012)

Im getting a baby pygmy goats in the spring at my barn we have 2 moutain goats and this is just so excited


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

It is so exciting


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ah, I was gonna say why not just get two bottle kids but looks like you have fallen in love with Bindy  just ask her to pen Bindy and the kid up together before you pick them up, so you know she will get on well with a kid so much younger than her. If she bullies him too much you might have to think about getting two kids the same age instead. But hopefully they will be fine!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I am in love with her! Yeah I hope they're okay together *crosses fingers. 

I think having two babies would be quite a handful, I used to hand raise baby birds and when they wouldn't take their food and made me late for school it was soo frustrating!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She sent me a lot more photos of Bindy and I am so in love with her! She has such a sweet face. 
I feel like maybe Victoria is getting cold feet about selling Bindy to me though


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She is just gorgeous


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

She's cute! I sure hope you can get her!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

What I did when i was in that situation (an adult with a baby an no baby wasn't hers she was bred) i put a crate in their area so at night i would crate him up but during the day i didn't because he could get away from her once he was big enough..but if your getting your's at a week or two then I would either section off or keep baby in the crate full time til the baby is big enough to run from the adult..am i making any sense? I"m tired so not sure i am lol..in other words as long as she can see another goat and get close, she doesn't actually have to be able to have contact for a bit..


----------



## quiltstuff2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Love the feathering on their back legs.....looks they're wearing bloomers.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

She sure is cute! Well hopefully she doesn't back out on you. Are you taking her with a buddy at the same time or going back to get the buddy later? Maybe she's worried about her going alone?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah I'm taking her in a few months with a kid from another doe. 
I don't know, she just sounds a bit iffy about it now and I feel bad but she's been for sale for a while so maybe she's having second thoughts and wants to keep her? Idk :shrug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm ... wish I could give you some of my April kiddos. I'm sure they'd love in in Australia!  Come to think of it I would probably end up flying over with them :laugh:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh I wish we had NDs in Australia!


----------

